# Where can I see the init/openrc messages...[SOLVED]

## Budoka

...that flash by at boot? I don't see it in any obvious place in the logs and it scrolls past two fast to be meaningful. Sometimes I see errors or other messages that maybe I should deal with but have no way to check what they were. Thanks.Last edited by Budoka on Fri Oct 10, 2014 2:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

/etc/rc.conf

```
# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

#rc_logger="YES"
```

----------

## Budoka

Thanks!

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> # rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to
> 
> ...

 

----------

